# Minot ND - Delta Waterfowl Banquet



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Please join us for the first annual West Dakota Waterfowlers' (Minot Chapter of Delta Waterfowl) Banquet.

*Friday 23 February 2007

SOCIAL HOUR: 6:00PM DINNER: 7:30PM
*

Grand International
1505 N Broadway
Minot ND

For tickets or info please call or PM:

Erik (dblkluk) 701-721-2220
Leo (porkchop) 701-727-7371


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

This is going to be a great event. Excellent food, Live and Silent auctions, a shooting simulator and of course tons of great raffle items!

You are encouraged to bring the entire family, each youngster will get a few prizes and we will have some special items just for the ladies.

We look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Just a few weeks away! We have been adding prizes daily and its going to be a great banquet!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

bump


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just a week away! It is going to be a great time! Hope to see all that can make it there!! :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I would like to congratulate the Minot Delta Waterfowl chapter for putting on an amazing first year chapter event!

The chapter had over 200 people at the event and some very unique items in the raffles/auctions items.

Everything was smooth/slick during the event and the roads were after the event too&#8230; Hope everyone made it home safe!

Congrats Guys!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Great Times, and met a lot of new people..

My nipples still hurt from our visit to the Center of Interpretive Dance in downtown Minot.. :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> My nipples still hurt from our visit to the Center of Interpretive Dance in downtown Minot..


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

My nipples don't hurt but a few other places do!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

It's a good thing you were wearing baggy pants Madison!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

4CurlRedleg said:


> It's a good thing you were wearing baggy pants Madison!!


Yeah thats a good thing!! Try to explain that one to the wife eh? dd:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I've been sworn to secrecy. :wink:


----------

